# Wife says she hasn't found another but...



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

My wife filed for divorce a week ago and she says that it has nothing to do with someone else. Well, in checking her phone records, she has been texting this same number quite frequently and has had some at length conversations with the same number. To know that she's been lying this whole time makes me look at her a little differently. Should I say something? Should I call or text the number?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

How long has she been texting and calling this number? One or two weeks? If I remember correctly (since you post all over the forum and don't give all the facts in all the places) you had a porn addiction that you ignored for a long time, she finally said she's had enough, and then went out pretty much deliberately hunting for a man. She told you to your face she was looking to date and be with someone else. And she filed for divorce after catching you again and telling you she is done...right? 

I'm not saying her choice is right or wrong--just asking if this number has been called/texted since this week or has it been the whole month...or longer?


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

Affaircare said:


> How long has she been texting and calling this number? One or two weeks? If I remember correctly (since you post all over the forum and don't give all the facts in all the places) you had a porn addiction that you ignored for a long time, she finally said she's had enough, and then went out pretty much deliberately hunting for a man. She told you to your face she was looking to date and be with someone else. And she filed for divorce after catching you again and telling you she is done...right?
> 
> I'm not saying her choice is right or wrong--just asking if this number has been called/texted since this week or has it been the whole month...or longer?


I think it has been going on since shortly after she first asked for the separation. Now the separation was for the intent of "figuring out" what she wanted to do. But while I was trying to give her that space, I found out about this. It's not just one number either. There are several. She even said that no one from that dating website had her phone number, but there are direct messages from a guy I know she met on the site in addition to others. Maybe I trying to find a way to make this whole split easier for me to deal with, but I just want the truth.

She didn't decide on the divorce until I confronted her about the activity I'd discovered. It wasn't because she caught me again, it was because I confronted her. Albeit, I found out most of this stuff through snooping, but so did she when it relates to my porn viewing. Am I asking too much for her to tell me the truth? She said that none of these guys even know about me. Should I text, email, or call them letting them know she's still married? What should I do?


----------

